# Design Your Own T-shirt With Uniqlo's New App



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

*You can see the Uniqlo video on the original post *

London UK: Smartphone apps that allow you to design your own t-shirt have been knocking around for a while without making much of an impact. Most of them are clumsy and have failed to catch the imagination of the sizeable audience of t-shirt enthusiasts. Of course you want something printed properly then it is better to go to the professionals. If only you knew of some really cool online t-shirt printing guys…

So what is new about Uniqlo’s ‘design your own t-shirt’ app? Uniqlo have stated that it is different to the other design your own t-shirt apps because it is much easier to use. The app, named UT Me, allows for a lot of different styles and effects with a shake action that distorts your design making it a little edgier. Uniqlo are also one of the biggest companies to launch an app like this and therefore will have a much wider audience to engage with. Although the app and printing service is only available in Japan right now, the t-shirt brand will surely measure it’s success and consider rolling it out in other parts of the world soon.

Only white t-shirt are available at the moment although Uniqlo have stated that there could be an option of more colours coming soon. Popular online t-shirt design website Threadless also have an app for creating t-shirts on your smart phone and Snaptee is a specific t-shirt design app but both will find it hard to compete with the size and notoriety of Uniqlo.

Uniqlo have made a real marketing push in 2014, engaging with their global audience through collaboration with the MoMA in New York and hiring the help of Pharrell Williams who freshened up their t-shirt designs.

“If you want the job done right, hire a professional.” Not my words but the words of Jean Reno in Leon. We are an online t-shirt printing company and can help you design your own t-shirt without having to travel to Japan and download an app. It will probably be a lot cheaper too!


----------

